# Best Time to Search?



## Hornet441 (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the best time of day to search for an exchange in II? I am looking to go to Hawaii next Feb and have not yet been able to see any units available. Is it just too soon or should I be getting up at "Zero Dark Hundred"?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the best time of day to search for an exchange in II?

looking at the sighting board, some stuff gets posted at 3am EST...some gets posted at 4pm EST.  hard to say...


I am looking to go to Hawaii next Feb and have not yet been able to see any units available. Is it just too soon or should I be getting up at "Zero Dark Hundred"?

hawaii is pretty popular.  you will need some solid trade power to see stuff in hawaii (and you know that - for a while - only marriotts can see the marriotts and only starwoods can see the westins.)

and while you are sitting and waiting for a hawaii week, someone else may have put in an ongoing request that matches while you are just looking.  what shows up in available inventory is just what is left over after the requests have matched...so you would be better off trying to request as early as possible (unless you are determined to trade up).

i'd search the trade board to see if there were any "space banks" for hawaii resorts in the last year or 2 and when they occurred to get an idea of what to expect (with the understanding that marriott's new points program might throw a wrench in things.)


----------



## Judy (Feb 24, 2011)

Put in an ongoing search.  II really does give them priority.  I always do better with ongoing searches than by just looking online.


----------



## capjak (Feb 24, 2011)

For Hawaii, I would not be searching for the left overs that make it online.

I would put in an on-going search, otherwise everyone else will get there request filled while you are searching on line in the middle of the night.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 24, 2011)

Judy said:


> Put in an ongoing search.  II really does give them priority.  I always do better with ongoing searches than by just looking online.



"Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
  --Bob Park


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice. I think I will place an ongoing search. I don't necessarily need to trade up, getting to Hawaii is the priority here.
One question, I have not done ongoing searches before. If they offer me something do I have to take it or is there a time period I have to decline and continue the search?
Thanks again.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> One question, I have not done ongoing searches before. If they offer me something do I have to take it or is there a time period I have to decline and continue the search?



here is the typical progression:

*II will call you several times to offer you variations on what you have asked for - if slightly different dates or other resorts come up, for example.  i typically don't take these calls.  if you are more flexible, it might be worth it to see what they are offering...

*if a match opens up, they do not offer it to you, they match it and send you the confirmation (watch your email to make sure they are not on your junk/spam list).

*from the time they match it (not the time you see it or get the email), you have 24 hours to cancel and continue the search.  otherwise, you would at least be out the exchange fee if you wanted to try again.  but i wouldn't request what you won't accept.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 25, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> II will call you several times to offer you variations on what you have asked for - if slightly different dates or other resorts come up, for example.  i typically don't take these calls.  if you are more flexible, it might be worth it to see what they are offering...



II never calls me.  All you have to do is tell them not to call and they won't.


----------



## gingerpuff (Feb 28, 2011)

bobpark56 said:


> "Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
> --Bob Park



I've read about other people having the same experience.  Sometimes I wonder if it appears for a few seconds online before it gets matched.


----------



## DaveHenry (Mar 1, 2011)

*It's happened to me*



bobpark56 said:


> "Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
> --Bob Park



I put in a request for Marriott Legend's Edge in October.  Later I saw a bulk deposit while browsing online.  I checked and had no match to my ongoing search.  The next morning I had a match.  
Maybe they saved one of the bulk deposits for me and just hadn't got around to updating the system information.  Or maybe they put the units out there first, then check for ongoing requests later . . .


----------



## eal (Mar 1, 2011)

I had an ongoing request with II for Four Seasons Aviara 1 bedroom using a 1 bedroom week that had previoiusly got me FSA.  Lo and behold I found a 2 bedroom unit online in my requested time range!  I snapped it up pronto.  So it pays to put in an ongoing request AND check every day online.  I don't think that there is really any magic time to search, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Hornet441 (Mar 1, 2011)

To place an ongoing does it matter if you call in person or place it on line?


----------



## barco13 (Mar 1, 2011)

bobpark56 said:


> "Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
> --Bob Park



Here is what II told me when I had the same experience....I had an ongoing request for various locations (colorado, orlando, panhandle).  When searching online I found a unit that was withing the dates I had and at the same location as what I had in my ongoing request yet I did not get a hit on my confirmation.  The II rep told me that they had found a "similar match" (same location different resort) for one of the locations in my request earlier in the week, but had not yet contacted me to see if I wanted that unit or not.  When they flag an account to call for something similar somehow this affects your ongoing search (mainly it will not confirm anything).  Needless to say I am not very happy with this process.  I don't mind them calling me to see if I could use a similar location or unit, but keep my ongoing search active!
I would love to have this confirmed by II because I have always hoped the II rep was wrong, but it fit my situation.


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 2, 2011)

bobpark56 said:


> "Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
> --Bob Park



Yup  just this past month with RCI


----------



## cpcat (Mar 2, 2011)

bobpark56 said:


> "Always" is a bit strong. Just yesterday I picked up (online) a unit that was included in my 2 active request-first searches...without II ever calling or emailing to let me know I could have that unit. So in this case, online beat out an ongoing search. Has anyone else had this happen?
> --Bob Park



There needs to be clarification between an ongoing search with a Deposit First week and Request First.  With a week already deposited i.e. Deposit First the trading power would be slightly higher if all else is equal.  This would also apply with searching online as you must first deposit your week before you do an online search.  With Request First, the week is not deposited until the time of the actual exchange so the trading power can be weaker.

Theoretically, an ongoing search with a deposited week should have the best overall chance of success.


----------



## Judy (Mar 3, 2011)

cpcat said:


> There needs to be clarification between an ongoing search with a Deposit First week and Request First.  With a week already deposited i.e. Deposit First the trading power would be slightly higher if all else is equal.  This would also apply with searching online as you must first deposit your week before you do an online search.  With Request First, the week is not deposited until the time of the actual exchange so the trading power can be weaker.


There also needs to be a clarification between II and RCI.  OP asked about II where it is not necessary to deposit your week before you do an online search.


----------



## cpcat (Mar 3, 2011)

Judy said:


> There also needs to be a clarification between II and RCI.  OP asked about II where it is not necessary to deposit your week before you do an online search.



I was referring to II.

Maybe you know something I don't.  I'd be really interested in how you can do an online search for exchange availability with II without a deposited week.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 4, 2011)

cpcat said:


> I was referring to II.
> 
> Maybe you know something I don't.  I'd be really interested in how you can do an online search for exchange availability with II without a deposited week.



This has always been the case in II - it's one of the reasons I prefer to use it.


----------



## Judy (Mar 4, 2011)

cpcat said:


> I'd be really interested in how you can do an online search for exchange availability with II without a deposited week.


First you have to be an II member.  Make sure II has your timeshare ownerships in your account. I don't mean that they have to be deposited, just associated.
Go to intervalworld.com and open an online account if you haven't already.
I don't know how it works with Marriott, but I used to be a Ridge Tahoe owner.  You need to get a reservation number from The Ridge (or make one up)
Login to your online II account and click on "exchange".
Fill in the blanks and bullets on the next page and click "continue".  The next page should give you a choice of your affiliated resorts.  Pick one and click on "vacation exchange".  At some point, if you're searching with The Ridge, you will be asked to fill in your reservation number.  Then you'll get a list of availabilities that meet your criteria. The II website is quirky; often the first search will bring up all of the options and then future searches will bring up less, even though they're still there or the other way around.  It might take several tries to see everything.
And remember, ongoing searches have priority over online searches.


----------



## cpcat (Mar 4, 2011)

You've just described how I normally deposit my week.


----------



## cpcat (Mar 4, 2011)

tashamen said:


> This has always been the case in II - it's one of the reasons I prefer to use it.



OK, so when you are asked for a reservation number, what do you do?  If I use an actual number, then my week is deposited automatically.  If I don't enter a number, it won't allow a search.  Do you put in a bogus number?


----------



## Judy (Mar 5, 2011)

cpcat said:


> OK, so when you are asked for a reservation number, what do you do?  If I use an actual number, then my week is deposited automatically.  If I don't enter a number, it won't allow a search.  Do you put in a bogus number?


With the Ridge Tahoe?  I've done multiple "request first" searches at II online with my Ridge week.  I usually entered a real number and my week was never deposited.  You can always make up a number if you're not going to actually confirm an exchange.  Just be sure to use the same number of digits as your actual reservation number and start the pretend reservation number with the same number as the real one.  You shouldn't even be able to deposit your unit from the "Exchange" page unless you confirm an exchange.  You have to go to "My Units" and click on "Deposit" to make a deposit without confirming an exchange.


----------



## cpcat (Mar 5, 2011)

If you put in an actual reservation number it will deposit believe me.  In fact, the same exact window pops up whether you click on "exchange" or "deposit" for your week.  Using a bogus number I've heard will work but what that would effectively make it is request-first as it would be as if you are searching with a week deposited the same day.  Additionally, if something pops up that you want, you'll then have to close it out and deposit an actual week before you can exchange.  This might then result in losing the week if it's a fast mover. 

Have you traded through II recently?  It could be things have changed.


----------



## cpcat (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, I think I've figured it out.  You can use a bogus number (as discussed above) without risk to do an online search.  

However, if you simply start a search from the first page under "exchange", and you are prompted to click "vacation exchange" beside one of your units, AND you enter a valid reservation number, your unit will be deposited.

If you go to "my units" under the "exchange" page, and you click on "place a request" beside your unit, THEN it will ask you to either deposit-first or request-first.  Before it will allow you to deposit your week, there will be a second confirmation page.  

There is no second confirmation page if you simply start an exchange search from the main exchange page, click on vacation exchange beside your unit, and enter a valid reservation number.  This will DEPOSIT your week.


----------



## ETHall (Mar 6, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> What is the best time of day to search for an exchange in II? I am looking to go to Hawaii next Feb and have not yet been able to see any units available. Is it just too soon or should I be getting up at "Zero Dark Hundred"?
> Thanks for the help.



Since Hawaii is a popular exchange, my suggestion is to put in a Search request for the Hawaii resorts you want to RCI about a year or more in advance. Then, when a deposit is made, it will go to the people who put their deposit and search request first. Time of day should not have much impact.


----------



## lenbeil (Mar 6, 2011)

*deleted*

_advertising is not permitted in this forum. _


----------

